# Trans-Siberian or Trans-Mongolian Models



## djcox (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe this question has been asked before, and I apologise i it has - but does any one know if a model has ever been made of the Trans-Siberian or Mongolian train? And if so, who produced the prototype?

Thanks for any help. I have searched high and low, and can't find anything.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

This sounds very unique - do you have any pictures of the prototype?


----------



## djcox (Dec 9, 2007)

Do you mean pictures of the actual trainor of the model? If it is the latter, no I don't. I'm trying to find a prototype.


----------

